

Goldfish: my 7DRL challenge game (in-browser) - ondras
http://ondras.github.io/goldfish/

======
ondras
Roguetemple thread:
[http://forums.roguetemple.com/index.php?topic=3961.0](http://forums.roguetemple.com/index.php?topic=3961.0)

